# 1930s Elgin



## Junkman Bob (Apr 3, 2020)

With the time passing slow i am going to start breaking down this Elgin for a cleaning and grease job ... obviously new tires and such but im going to see how a good cleaning turns out before thinking of OA bath ... i like the crusty look lol
Maybe someone out there could nail down the year and model Elgin this beauty is ?
Im gonna re install rear box as well ? 

Thanks guys 
Junkman
Bob


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Apr 3, 2020)

Love it !


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 3, 2020)

Sweet ride Bob - funny I looked at the pictures before reading your post and thought "wow - that looks like a good candidate for an OA bath". 
Excited to see how the cleaning goes. 
Hopefully the fork straightens out without issues. 
Good luck!!


----------



## Shawn Michael (Apr 3, 2020)

Cool project. What are you going to use for clean up before going with an OA bath?


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 3, 2020)

Im gonna take my time with fork for sure, For cleaning i have a few de greasers and i have some graffiti remover that seems to work for me . Anyone have any info on model and year on this Elgin? 
Thanks guys 

Bob


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 3, 2020)

Looks like a mid 30s with an aftermarket chain guard and headlamp. I can't tell from the pictures but does it have the Alemite lubrication zerks?


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 3, 2020)

Yes sir


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 3, 2020)

Well, if you can get a photo of the serial number further below the frame code, you might narrow it down.


With that in mind, D3 would be March 1939 with the Westfield code from what I have learned.

I would expect the full serial to start with a D or an E.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 3, 2020)

10 4 
I will get it visible for viewing
Thank you


----------



## JLF (Apr 3, 2020)

Nice project!  I'm really liking these 30's Elgin's more and more.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 3, 2020)

Going to stop working for the day and continue tomorrow.... i post pics as it moves along 
Be safe Cabe family
Junkman


----------



## Mercian (Apr 4, 2020)

Hi Robert, @Junkman Bob 

(Sorry @piercer_99 ...)

D3 is a frame made in March 1937. 

Piercer is right, there should be another number on the BB beginning with B and five or possibly six numbers following. Very occasionally there isn't one, and that indicates a replacement frame supplied new from the factory.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Mercian (Apr 4, 2020)

As to the model, since it's an Elgin it was sold through the Sears catalogue. Here is a page from 1936, I imagine there's no material difference between your 37 and the one in the bottom left corner, so a 6DM5021.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 4, 2020)

Thanks to all for information i tecieved

Be safe


----------



## SKPC (Apr 4, 2020)

I see a three in there under the paint!. Cool project!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 4, 2020)

I believe '37 was the last year for the teal background on the badges.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 4, 2020)

Good observation..... 

Im gonna mess with again tomorrow... not much progress today


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 5, 2020)

In Hurd's and Gordon's catalog reprints, the illustrations change between the 1935 banner and the 1936 V

Last year for this one is 1935




First year for this one is 1936


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 5, 2020)

Serial number 

Any thoughts

Bob


----------



## stezell (Apr 5, 2020)

Nice project Bob, look forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 5, 2020)

Thanks Sean ... hope all is good it the great state of Tennessee 
God Bless 
Bob


----------



## Mercian (Apr 6, 2020)

Hi Bob,

Thanks for the number.

B63849, D3.

The frame was made in March 1937, and was built up into a bike mid 1937.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 6, 2020)

Thank you Adrian , I really appreciate your information... Be safe 

Bob


----------



## Mercian (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi Bob,

@Junkman Bob 

As a small bonus/encouragement, Post 26 on this link is the same model and colours, and made within a couple of months of yours.









						Westfield Frame Numbers 1933 - 1945 | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

Dear All,  Please find below Version 1 of a listing of known serial numbers and details of around 200 Westfields built between 1933 and 1945.  This has come from several sources, with various CABE members kindly supplying lists of their own, for which I thank them, as well as my own internet...




					thecabe.com
				




Stay safe too.

Adrian


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 12, 2020)

Is that a  D   3 up there where it's still painted?  My 39 has a SD stamped into it.


----------



## Mercian (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi @Rivnut 

Yes, that's a D3, a Westfield dating system for frame manufacture. In 1937, Westfield were still producing bikes to be sold under the Elgin name through Sears.

Yours is a Murray produced Elgin made for Sears in 1939. As it's a different company, they had their own dating system.

1939 is about the handover point where Westfield were producing their final Elgin models, and Murrray were taking over.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 12, 2020)

Very knowledgeable and much appreciated 
I decided to do an OA bath on this one tomorrow. I post pics as i proceed . 
Best wishes to all and be safe 
Bob


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 12, 2020)

Yes D3!


----------



## Love of rust (Apr 13, 2020)

Could you help with an Elgin stamped SC 52571?

Appreciate it.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 13, 2020)

lets see a few pictures 
Mercian has been very knowlegable on these Elgins ..., he replied to my ad as you can see 
Bob


----------



## Love of rust (Apr 13, 2020)

Junkman Bob said:


> lets see a few pictures
> Mercian has been very knowlegable on these Elgins ..., he replied to my ad as you can see
> Bob


----------



## Love of rust (Apr 13, 2020)

Guessing 1940 sport model with the paint scheme but it doesn't have a horn in tank. Couldn't find another blue version with that paint scheme.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 13, 2020)

I have one silimiar that i ratted out ... if I remember it was a 41... obviously i added skirt guards 
Cool bike


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 13, 2020)

You have a cool bike project in that one ...


----------



## Love of rust (Apr 13, 2020)

Junkman Bob said:


> I have one silimiar that i ratted out ... if I remember it was a 41... obviously i added skirt guards
> Cool bike
> 
> View attachment 1174030



That tank is common for a few years with the 2-tone paint but the paint on this one without a horn tank and blue doesn't match anything in the Sears catalog.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 13, 2020)

Yea that blue is kinda scarce i believe ... i would like to hear what Mercian has to say ... he seems to be in tune with elgins ... any info you gain please share 
Bob


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 13, 2020)

I noticed your elgin does not have fender over fork install like mine .....


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 13, 2020)

Yours has that cool westfield fork i believe


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 13, 2020)

I'm going with 1938. My 39 is an SD and my 40 is an SE.  Seems like the chronology would fit for the C to come before the D and the E.  Who knows what previous owners have done to these bikes over the past 80 years.  For example, the bike in post #33 has had the skirt guards added. No boy's bikes came with skirt guards.  Back in the day, most bikes didn't come with chain guards, only the upper models were outfitted with the guards.  My 35 Oriole didn't come with a chain guard but the 35 Swallow came with a wrap around chain guard (completely surrounded the chain) and a web skirt guard. Did your bike come with a drop stand or did someone upgrade it to a kickstand.  Both my 39 and 40 had aftermarket kickstands added.  So now I'm on the hunt for two drop stands w/ clips.


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 13, 2020)

In the late 30s and early 40s, the Elgin bikes with fender inside the fork had peaked fenders.


----------



## Balloonoob (May 20, 2020)

C'mon Bob - show us some magic.


----------

